# Gills turning white



## Tomkun (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey every one in new here, so today my betta decided to eat one of my ghost shrim, but I still see the antennas of the shrimp sticking out of his mouth. About 3 hours late I started to notice his gills where turning white. Can someone help me fighter out what is wrong with my betta fish. Also hes not his usual self, hes just sitting on the bottom.


----------



## Tomkun (Mar 16, 2011)

His gills actually don't look white any more, only problem is that he still has the shrimp antenna sticking out hiss mouth. Also he looks to be breathing heavy.


----------



## r3h0ld3r (Jun 14, 2010)

My betta ate a ghost shrimp and had it's antenna sticking out of it's mouth as well, about a month ago. Unfortunately he has become bloated and just lays on the bottom of the tank only moving if needed. It doesn't look good for these situations I suppose. I've increased water changes and decreased feeding. You may as well do the same.


----------



## Tomkun (Mar 16, 2011)

I went by to check my betta last night, and as soon as I got to the tank I saw him spit the shrimps head out. Hes looking more active now, but my only concern is that his gills still have a fews white looking spots. I might try that salt and heat method.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck! My only suggestion would be to not feed him for a couple of days and lower the water so that he can access the surface with ease.


----------



## Tomkun (Mar 16, 2011)

Now it seems his gills are red, I'm attaching a picture of my betta. Can someone let me know what is wrong with him.


----------

